# Favorite bore solvent/cleaner?



## skinnymeII (Jun 19, 2012)

I've been using hoppes #9 forever and started using butchs bore shine about 10 yrs ago. No real issues with either.....Just curious to see what you use on rifles and pistols.

I'm not interested in the do everything stuff like CLP. IMHO the multi-use sauces are not superior at either.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

I use Hoppes #9


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I use Hoppes #9


This and Hoppes copper solvent.

TH


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Bore and barrel cleaner*

I'm going to throw a wrench into the gears and say I have read this stuff works but I'm too chicken to try it. See the link. I like Hoppes also, the regular and copper solvent. I have used the ammonia free copper Hoppe's also. Sometimes I will use Kroil and Balistol but mainly Hoppes.
ttps://clrbrands.com/Products/CLR-Household/CLR-Calcium-Lime-Rust-Remover

sorry, link doesn't work


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Hoppes #9 of course...There are others? 

Although, it's not quite the same since they quit putting Benzene in it...**** EPA


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Hoppe's is good, but absolutely do not use it on a nickle-plated gun! It will cause the plating to flake off!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

"Sweets" After I am finished with Sweets I use Hoppes just to smell it.


----------



## jebber (Mar 21, 2016)

Years ago an old benchrest shooter told me his favorite -
1/2 Hoppes #9, 1/4 Kroil & 1/4 Hoppes copper solvent. It works for me.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

jebber said:


> Years ago an old benchrest shooter told me his favorite -
> 1/2 Hoppes #9, 1/4 Kroil & 1/4 Hoppes copper solvent. It works for me.


Wow what a cleaning set up...You into serious cleaning


----------



## Fish (May 22, 2004)

Wipe-Out Bore Cleaner


----------



## jebber (Mar 21, 2016)

cva34 said:


> Wow what a cleaning set up...You into serious cleaning


I used to do a lot of shooting. Used to. Now I'm lucky to get to the range once a month.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Ive been using Birchwood Casey Bore Scrubber for close to 30 years and love it.


----------



## RandyM (Jul 14, 2005)

Hoppes #9
Rem Oil aerosol
Remington Shotgun Cleaner Bore Cleaning Solvent
Super Lube Multi-Purpose Synthetic Grease


----------



## skinnymeII (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks guys! I really appreciate the input. 

Jebber, love that bench set up!


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Wipe out . A 416 with Barnes X will learn you what copper in a barrel means - wipe out is so effective compared to all the other methods mentioned


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Hmm... I have been using Sweets and Shooters Choice for awhile now, but after reading up on the Wipe Out stuff... I think I'm going to try it out. I mainly shoot Barnes copper bullets and getting all the copper fouling out is a bear.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Never heard of tell this post found on Utube 



 Man it looks like cats mewo...Thx


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

mrsh978 said:


> Wipe out . A 416 with Barnes X will learn you what copper in a barrel means - wipe out is so effective compared to all the other methods mentioned





Haute Pursuit said:


> Hmm... I have been using Sweets and Shooters Choice for awhile now, but after reading up on the Wipe Out stuff... I think I'm going to try it out. I mainly shoot Barnes copper bullets and getting all the copper fouling out is a bear.


Regular cleaning, and removing copper fouling are two different animals. If I'm cleaning, I just use a solvent like Hoppes #9 and make a couple passes in the barrel with a brush then run patches until dry, followed by one lightly oiled patch if I'm putting the gun away for a while.

My ruger precision rifle is the only rifle I've needed to do a copper fouling, and its only been once(at about 350 rounds). When my groups open up and I decide its time for copper fouling removal and a deep clean, I too used Wipe out and it works very well. Next trip to the range I shot about 10-15 shots of cheap ammo to get some copper fouling back in the bore, then go to shooting my normal ammo. Groups closed right back up.

My regular rifles don't see that much shooting, so I have yet to remove copper fouling.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

If you shoot a bullet down the barrel - it leaves copper . I'm not removing excess, just keeping barrel clean. And yes there is powder build up too


----------



## Africanut (Jan 15, 2008)

Pesky carbon deposits- throttle body cleaner.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Boretech eliminator to start
Boretech carbon remover second
Boretech copper remover to finish.


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

Gunslick foaming bore cleaner. let sit for 30 minutes to an hour. One patch, and then three times through with the bore snake, and I call it good.

One other thing that I think is important is to undertand that you don't have to always clean the bore. I usually clean when accuracy drops off, which is around 300-500 rounds, depending on the gun. My 6.5x47 has 1200 rounds on it and I've cleaned the bore twice.


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

6.5 shooter dude said:


> Boretech eliminator to start
> Boretech carbon remover second
> Boretech copper remover to finish.


Just used the Eliminator and really like it.


----------



## Modelace (Feb 6, 2017)

Kroil on a boresnake.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2006)

Depends on what Iâ€™m cleaning.
Hoppes #9
Wipeout - patchout
Edâ€™s Red
EEZOX


----------



## bdriscoll (Jan 6, 2007)

I use a mix of 3/4 Shooter's Choice and 1/4 Kroil


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

I've been using Hoppe's Black Copper Cleaner lately and really like it.I usually wrap a patch on a bronze brush,add the copper cleaner and run it through the barrel about three times.Then repeat these steps about three more times.Then wait about 30min and repeat.The amount of times you have to repeat this process really depends on how coppered up the barrel is.After you've cleaned it to your satisfaction.I run a few patches with Hoppe's #9,Kroils or whatever lubricant I have available.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Don't get too carried away with barrel cleaning especially with the harsh copper removal products.

And always try to run the rod from the breech end and not from the tip. More barrel crowns get damaged from cleaning carelessly that from any other cause.

I love Kroils and use it with Hoppes for most of my cleaning needs. If a rifle is shooting good I do not touch it with copper removal products.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I ruined a 223 barrel by not cleaning copper properly. Shooting Barnes X bullets. Great bullets for hunting but better take care when cleaning. Could never get all the copper out.


----------

